# Helmet Shopping help



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm interested in buying a helmet.. are they all mostly the same size or do some companies run small, big, etc... In a perfect world i would love to go to a shop and try them on, but each shop around here only has a handful. i found one on sale at a site i frequent that was 65% off cuz it's "last years" colors. 

when i bought my racing helmet for my car, i was at Summit racing so they were all there to try on, made it simple. dunno if car racing and MX hemets are the same sizes tho...


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

I race motorcycles. My helmet I got from Simpson racing and the mx helmet I got from a local shop are the same size. 

( I just got a black mx helmet)

What you can do is go on a site an they should have a sizing chart to measure your head. Get a tape measure out and wrap it around.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ He's right, most of the different companies sizes are relatively accurate and the same (unlikely most other piece of clothing/equipment...)

I know your asking about sizes but.. for helmets, if you ride a lot and wear a helmet a lot (all the time if your in Canada...) Invest in a good one.. a cheapo helmet will get the job done safety wise yes, but how long will it last? and also how comfortable is it?

I had a lot of different brands of helmets.. And the harder you look, and you pitch in a couple extra $$ you will be SOOO much happier, which when riding translates into more fun, nobody likes to be uncomfortable or cold. Back when I got my current helmet (Fox) it was about $350, and ill tell ya some of the best money ive ever spent.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah, i plan on buying at least $200 with removable liner and such.. the one i was looking at is a Scott, typically $300 but on sale for $109.

glad to hear they are all accurate... unlike soccer cleats...


----------



## Zrock (Oct 10, 2013)

i found the sizing different when i got my little ones helmet. ordered a l for her and when i got it i found it way to loose and this was using the manufacturers sizing chart.. went to the local shop same size helmet fit perfectly.. the original was a complete size off


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

hm.... no good.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I got a modular snowmobile helmet that I use year round off eBay for like $40-$60 I can't remember exactly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

My dad and I bother ordered some Fox V2 helmets, obviously different graphics but the helmets are the same, going by the measurements, i ordered and medium and him a large so we'll see whats what. the company has a 1 time free exchange so if the med is too small and the large fits good, ill send it back. 

ill update when they show up.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Just an update, UPS dropped off the helmets today. i can't tell much between the fit of the Med and Large, but the large seems to... "smoosh" my cheeks more... but the med seems pretty comfortable so i'll roll with it. according to the chart on the box, im right at the edge between med and large. 

Sure is a lot lighter than my Racecar helmet.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

go pro mount. It looks like its in the way but when the helmet is on, can barely see it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmm.. Hadn't thought of that location before. No problem getting the goggles on and off?


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i typically don't where goggles, but i did a test and it wasnt a huge deal. in the pic the viso is all the way down also.


----------

